# Toy/small mini breeder near Rochester, NY



## laskuhn (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi all!

I'm a new member--just posted an intro.  My husband and our almost 8-yr old daughter are looking for a toy or small mini breeder. We are near Rochester, NY. We'd REALLY like to keep the drive to less than 4 hours. Can anyone recommend anyone to us? We're hoping for a puppy in the fall, if possible. :love2: Thank you!!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i can't vouch for this breeder personally, but c-brook in new berlin ny is advertising a litter of brown minis whelped may 2. maybe she will have something in the fall, too. you may want to do a search at pf and see if anyone has any of her dogs or knows about her as a breeder.

good luck on finding your pup. hope you will stay with us and share the growing pains and joys once your puppy arrives!


----------



## laskuhn (Jun 6, 2015)

Thank you! These are just the kind of leads I'm hoping for. I've been googling and looking for links to sites, but I hadn't come across C-brook. Thank you so much for the lead. Right now, I'm just looking for different places to start looking.  Thank you!!!!!


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a two year old brown mini from C-Brook kennels. Shirley specializes in brown minis. Rembrandt's sire was Ch. Timari Brown Viktor at C-Brook (Viktor)
and dam Ch. C-Brooks Precious Gem (Ruby). Rembrandt has a wonderful personality and temperament. He is an over sized mini from two in size parents. My previous four dogs were black Standard Poodles so I wanted any color other than black or white. At this stage in my life a mini fits perfectly.

PM me if you have any questions.


Mary & C-Brook's Rembrandt van rign (Rembrandt)


----------

